# استراحة الحصن > منتدى الصور >  برج ناطحة النجوم اليابانية بارتفاع 4 كلم

## العالي عالي

*تخيلوا  فقط أن تنوي اليابان بناءتسخر من ناطحات السحاب الحالية وتسميها أقزم  ..وتبني ( ناطحةنجوم  ) !! ترى ماهي النتيجة المتوقعة ؟*


*تخيلوا أن يتحدد موعد الانتهاء من المشروع 30 عام !!*

*ترى ما  هي النتيجة ؟؟*

*برج  بارتفاع4 كلم !!* 

 

 **

**


**
**
**



*4000  متر يعني خمسة من أبراج دبي فوق بعض* 

*إرتفاع  البرج : 4000م ( 4 كيلومتر )*

*عدد  الطوابق : 800 طابق !*

*المساحة  : ضعف ولاية تكساس* 

*المساحة  الاستيعابية : من نصف مليون - إلى مليون نسمة !! يعني لو ضغطوا على انفسهم  شوية يسكنوا فيه 4 دول* 
*مدة  الانجاز : 30 عام* 

*الإسم :  X Seed Tower*

*الشكل :  على شكل جبل فوجي ياما الشهير ومقره طوكيو*


* تحياتي*

----------

